

ASK HN: Is there a good list of attorneys for startups? - fourstar

I honestly don&#x27;t know where to go to find ratings for trademark attorneys or even ones that will take my case. Any recommendations on where to start looking?
======
mountainair
If you are located in a major city and are looking for low-cost legal
services, seek out intellectual property or entrepreneurship clinics at local
law schools. In Chicago:
[http://www.law.northwestern.edu/legalclinic/elc/](http://www.law.northwestern.edu/legalclinic/elc/)
In SF:
[http://www.usfca.edu/law/ipjustice/](http://www.usfca.edu/law/ipjustice/)

------
nehalm
Check out PlainLegal (plainlegal.com), which helps entrepreneurs connect with
vetted startup lawyers. All of the lawyers on PlainLegal have at least five
years of experience and have been prescreened to ensure quality.

~~~
fourstar
Ok these are the types of services I was looking for exactly. Thanks.

------
prateekj
Check out Lawdingo (YC W13). It's a good place to start.

~~~
fourstar
Cool thanks, Prateek.

